
Startup Copywriting Guide - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/blog/business-copywriting
======
masonic
"Writing an (sic) incredible copy is probably the fastest and greatest way to
increase your sales as well as your conversion rates. However, the majority of
companies does (sic) it terrible (sic)."

 _Terrible_ , indeed.

